# naked head from Romania



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

this is an authentic species from romania...i hope you like them....at first wiew are ugly but are very intresting birds


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cool............so, they are BORN like that? Got a picture of a baby one? Very interesting..............I see my club members faces now if I showed up with a bird that looked like that..........
Is this a show bird, or do they fly? Can you put one in a box and send it to me????  "just kidding"


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow!!


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

there are born like this.....is an romanian work this breed....i will put some new photo with baby of this pigeons


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

this birds are very good flyers....can fly to 4-5 hours....here some ather pics with new species that you dont know


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

new pics with rolling of botosani


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They sure are lovely, and the white and black coloring is so striking!


----------



## alex_naked_neck (Jun 19, 2008)

i am the breeder of romanian naked neck pigeons.for more pictures visit my personal website. www,a;exmarean.sunphoto.ro.enjoy! i am waiting for comments and impresions


----------



## alex_naked_neck (Jun 19, 2008)

ww.alexmarean.sunphoto.ro this is the good one.


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

baby of naked neck..... i just found out that this is the real name


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

www alexmarean.sunphoto.ro


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

http://alexmarean.sunphoto.ro


----------



## alex_naked_neck (Jun 19, 2008)

photos fron exhibitions with romanian naked neck


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh my gosh the babies are adorable.


----------



## ptbreeder (Jun 12, 2008)

*correct name*

Its:Romenian Nacked Neck.

Pedro


----------



## alex_naked_neck (Jun 19, 2008)

we know pedro.it was a mistake.sorry


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Geez, doesn't anyone ever clean the cages?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

jerseygeorge said:


> Geez, doesn't anyone ever clean the cages?


These birds were at a show and not in the fanciers loft ..

Terry


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

I remember seeing a couple exhibited at the Pageant of Pigeons in 1958. The late D. H. Andrews, one of the most dedicated pigeon fanciers I have ever know had a goal of having at least a small breeding pen of every known breed of pigeons, and he very nearly did before he passed away in the 1970's. I visited his lofts many times as a kid.

He made many trips around the world finding new breeds, many of which were totally unknown in the US. You may find this amusing, but he once brought back a few pair that he couldn't remember the name of, so his loft manage called them "Swerdna". That's Andrews spelled backwards. Among the breeds he first introduced to the US that I know of were Thai Laughers; Australian Saddlebacks, and about a dozen previously unknown chinese brees through contacts he made in Hong Kong; and several middle eastern and russian breeds that are now gaining in popularity since the Iron Curtain went down.

He had over 250 breeds, about 3,000 breeding pairs, on a two acre residential lot. His loft manager was brought into the USA in 1950 from England. You may have heard of him....his name was Bill Pensom.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

risingstarfans said:


> I remember seeing a couple exhibited at the Pageant of Pigeons in 1958. The late D. H. Andrews, one of the most dedicated pigeon fanciers I have ever know had a goal of having at least a small breeding pen of every known breed of pigeons, and he very nearly did before he passed away in the 1970's. I visited his lofts many times as a kid.
> 
> He made many trips around the world finding new breeds, many of which were totally unknown in the US. You may find this amusing, but he once brought back a few pair that he couldn't remember the name of, so his loft manage called them "Swerdna". That's Andrews spelled backwards. Among the breeds he first introduced to the US that I know of were Thai Laughers; Australian Saddlebacks, and about a dozen previously unknown chinese brees through contacts he made in Hong Kong; and several middle eastern and russian breeds that are now gaining in popularity since the Iron Curtain went down.
> 
> He had over 250 breeds, about 3,000 breeding pairs, on a two acre residential lot. His loft manager was brought into the USA in 1950 from England. You may have heard of him....his name was Bill Pensom.


What a wonderful piece of history you have posted here! Very interesting. Wow! Bill Pensom as in Pensom Rollers?

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*SPANISH BARE or NAKED-NECK PIGEON*

I just thought you all should know that the Roman Naked Neck is not the only naked pigeon. In the book Encyclopedia of Pigeon Breeds on page 726 you will see one,Levi points out that this spanish breed was at the point of extinction.The Romanian is pictured on page 665,I am happy that at least we still have the Romanian breed,I hope that somewhere in Spain that someone has kept the Spanish breed alive. ..GEORGE


----------



## alex_naked_neck (Jun 19, 2008)

my new website with romanian naked neck www.gat-golas.tk


----------

